# Male and Female Intelligence



## dwndrgn (Feb 4, 2005)

I just read an interesting article on the form of the human brain and the differences of the male and female brains.  Apparently, the male brain is hardwired better for mathematical thinking.  In addition, the female brain hits it's mathematical high at an older age than the male.  It was interesting because there were several differing views on the find.  Some people see it as the reason behind the fact that you don't have several female Einsteins out there now or in the past.  Other people see it as a reason to change the way kids are taught; teach math to boys earlier and girls later.  They say that because girl's brains aren't formed well for math at the same age, they get frustrated with it and don't continue and give up - beginning the teaching later would keep them from going through this frustrated period.

What do you guys think?


----------



## The Master™ (Feb 4, 2005)

I was listening to an expert in male/female development and behaviour... He was saying that boys brains tend to be wired to deal with spatial awareness, and tend to crawl and walk better and quicker than girls... Whereas girls are wired to communicate earlier than boys, so can talk better and quicker...

To be honest, you'll get boys & girls and men & women that will show a predisposition to all sides of the equation... Some more able to do things than others...

I don't think it has anything to do with brain development in one side over the other...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 4, 2005)

The trouble is applying generalisations too far - my own kids are well advanced for physical and mental tasks - girls, the lot of them.

The *biggest* developmental factor, so far as I can tell, is actually having a parent there to provide attention and make learning fun when the child is at pre-school age. 

2c.


----------



## sierradawn2466 (Feb 5, 2005)

my family started teaching me algebra when i was 8 and i picked up on that quickly...being a girl... ... i guess it does all depend on the parents...


----------



## mzarynn (Feb 5, 2005)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I just read an interesting article on the form of the human brain and the differences of the male and female brains. Apparently, the male brain is hardwired better for mathematical thinking. In addition, the female brain hits it's mathematical high at an older age than the male.


 
I've heard the same thing... only change the word mathematical to sexual.


----------



## Neon (Feb 5, 2005)

I said:
			
		

> The trouble is applying generalisations too far - *my own kids are well advanced for physical and mental tasks* - girls, the lot of them.


 
Wait, what generalization were you talking about again?  LoL just kidding man .... it's good to brag on your kids.


----------



## Maryjane (Feb 5, 2005)

*LOL on the sexual mzarynn, aint it the truth *

I was listening to an expert in male/female development and behaviour... He was saying that boys brains tend to be wired to deal with spatial awareness, and tend to crawl and walk better and quicker than girls... Whereas girls are wired to communicate earlier than boys, so can talk better and quicker...

*That is text book correct Master but I have a feeling that's a bit outdated now. Look at me I got the superior mind and I'm gona help you rull the minions  *


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 5, 2005)

Neon said:
			
		

> Wait, what generalization were you talking about again? LoL just kidding man .... it's good to brag on your kids.



Heh, the point was simply that when parents take an effort to help their children learn, they react well to it.

The local school has commented to us that you can always tell which kids are getting help at home, because they're the brightest ones. I'm just lucky that my girlfriend takes a real interest in that while I'm busy.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Feb 5, 2005)

Some of the kids I look after had no chance, whatever the sex.


----------



## AmonRa (Feb 5, 2005)

tbh i think being an einstein is a social thing, and not a genetic thing. i.e. the big thinkers of the past have always been men because men have been dominant


----------



## Maryjane (Feb 5, 2005)

*Unfortunatly Lace there are to many around like that and probably mostly because they don't have anyone at home to teach them much of anything so they learn from their peers in the school yard or the street, whom ever the peers are. The parents are either to busy, oblivious or dont't give a hoot*


----------



## shaggydog (Feb 5, 2005)

Girls also have a better connection between the brain hemispheris(?), so each part of the brain knows what the other is doing better than in males. 
The left  part of the brain has the language structures, the right one is involved in emotional stuff, women, having this better connection, are more able to translate their emotions into words.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Feb 5, 2005)

Maryjane said:
			
		

> *Unfortunatly Lace there are to many around like that and probably mostly because they don't have anyone at home to teach them much of anything so they learn from their peers in the school yard or the street, whom ever the peers are. The parents are either to busy, oblivious or dont't give a hoot*


 
Nah, the kids I look after are learning disabled.  It would be a real achievement if I could teach some of them to wipe their bums.


----------



## Neon (Feb 5, 2005)

I've heard one reason women average longer life spans than men is partly because they are better able to express emotions. That allows them to deal with stress in a healthy manner. Conversely, one might say that all of those neverending expressive emotions are the reason why men have shorter life spans.


----------



## Maryjane (Feb 6, 2005)

*Neon....Busting a gut laughing!!!!*


----------



## shaggydog (Feb 6, 2005)

Neon said:
			
		

> I've heard one reason women average longer life spans than men is partly because they are better able to express emotions. That allows them to deal with stress in a healthy manner. Conversely, one might say that all of those neverending expressive emotions are the reason why men have shorter life spans.


 
I heard than the better resistance to pain that women have is one of the reasons they live longer. 
I absolutely agree with the theory of expressing good emotions  makes u live longer!(and if not, at least makes u live happier!!)


----------



## Maryjane (Feb 6, 2005)

*I don't know about the pain part, just that I don't like it and avoid it if I can as for the rest I quite agree, the only problem is finding someone patient enought to sit and listen to your woes. Good emotions "yes!" I usally in a good mood 90% of the time as everyone here knows   I love puting smiles on peoples faces.*


----------



## Neon (Feb 6, 2005)

I think i'm allergic to pain ..... it hurts!


----------

